# Spin surf rod



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Looking to buy my first surf rod for fishing the Gulf of Mexico here in FL. I'm trying to decide between the Tsunami Airwave Elite TSAWESS-*1062MH* or TSAWESS- *1102M*, Star Rod *SG1530S11*, or two TFO GIS rods. Can anyone please explain the difference between the action and feel of the TFO 10'6 SP *1064-2* and the 10'6 SP *1065-2* (seen here: https://tforods.com/gis-surf-rods/) ? 

Also, out of the rods mentioned, which would be better for both casting 3oz pyramid weights and bait (usually just shrimp) and occasionally casting 3/4oz to 2oz lures. I currently have a Saragosa 8000 that I'll use with the rod. Are these rods good for my intended use? Mostly targeting pompano, snook, drums and anything willing to take the offering. Many thanks for any assistance with this.


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Anyone have any exper WIth any of these rods? Unfortunately, I’m not near a shop that carries any of these rods.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Not familiar with either of the rods you mentioned, but I would think something 10'6" is on the short side if targeting pompano and such from the surf. I would think 12' and up would be a better option. You can always cast short with a long rod. But not always long with a short rod. JM2CW.


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

abass105 said:


> Not familiar with either of the rods you mentioned, but I would think something 10'6" is on the short side if targeting pompano and such from the surf. I would think 12' and up would be a better option. You can always cast short with a long rod. But not always long with a short rod. JM2CW.


I was thinking of going with a 12' rod but the ones I've held felt very stiff and I don't want to lose rod sensitivity.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

SaltyLocal said:


> abass105 said:
> 
> 
> > Not familiar with either of the rods you mentioned, but I would think something 10'6" is on the short side if targeting pompano and such from the surf. I would think 12' and up would be a better option. You can always cast short with a long rod. But not always long with a short rod. JM2CW.
> ...


you ain't buying a bass rod.


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Benji said:


> you ain't buying a bass rod.


Huh?

I mostly fish 2-3oz sinkers with live shrimp or pinfish but would like to occasionally throw 1/2-1 oz lures. I'd like to find a matching rod to pair with my Saragosa 8000 reel, that is not to stiff with good sensitivity but still able to pull in a red drum, snook, smaller sharks, and/or pompano. Preferabley in the 10'6" to 11' size.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I am not certain of your budget, but you may want to look into the Carolina. Cast Pro line of rods by Tommy Farmer. The 11' 2-5oz rod may be exactly what you are looking for. There is also a 12' 3-7oz rod that is very nice as well. Gonna be difficult to find a rod that is capable of throwing 1/2-1oz lures and throw 3oz as well. Good luck to you.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

you ain't buying a bass rod.[/QUOTE]

Since you're fishing with bait... live bait. Do you constantly hold your rod? or do you dead stick it? Since you said you use 3 oz pyramid lead my guess is you dead stick it in a rod holder. So what does it matter if you lose some sensitivity, that's what drag clickers are for. If you want a casting rig for lures and live bait fished on a cork or Carolina rig with around a 1 oz egg lead at the most. You should look at a 1/2 to 3 oz or 1 to 4 oz 9 to 11 foot rod. Some steelhead rods are good for this or Carolina cast pro have some reasonable priced rods that are great for what you want. Or if you got the $ cts vapor trail is what you want with a van stall 150 vsx bail-less. ... soaking bait with a sand spike, drinking beer, you want a 12 or 13 foot , 3 to 6 oz Carolina cast pro ... pompano/ sea mullet / pup drum rod.

Jmho the 8000 reel is too big if your going to be casting lures. I wouldn't use anything larger than a 4500 penn with 20 or 30# braid.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I concur with Benji, the 8000 reel is far too large for casting bait. A 4000-4500 size reel is more than adequate for the type of fishing you have described. I hope this helps.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You need at least 2 setups to do what you want to do. A rod to cast 1 oz lures and also be a drum/shark rod just isn't reasonable.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Smooth is right.


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

abass105 said:


> I am not certain of your budget, but you may want to look into the Carolina. Cast Pro line of rods by Tommy Farmer. The 11' 2-5oz rod may be exactly what you are looking for. There is also a 12' 3-7oz rod that is very nice as well. Gonna be difficult to find a rod that is capable of throwing 1/2-1oz lures and throw 3oz as well. Good luck to you.


Wow, thanks for the recommendation! Looking over the CCP line of factory built rods and they seem to fit what I'm looking for as well. Especially the 11' 2-5oz and the 10' 1-4oz. Any idea how a Saragosa 8k would fit on either of these? It weighs about 24oz (per the Shimano specs).


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Benji said:


> you ain't buying a bass rod.


Since you're fishing with bait... live bait. Do you constantly hold your rod? or do you dead stick it? Since you said you use 3 oz pyramid lead my guess is you dead stick it in a rod holder. So what does it matter if you lose some sensitivity, that's what drag clickers are for. If you want a casting rig for lures and live bait fished on a cork or Carolina rig with around a 1 oz egg lead at the most. You should look at a 1/2 to 3 oz or 1 to 4 oz 9 to 11 foot rod. Some steelhead rods are good for this or Carolina cast pro have some reasonable priced rods that are great for what you want. Or if you got the $ cts vapor trail is what you want with a van stall 150 vsx bail-less. ... soaking bait with a sand spike, drinking beer, you want a 12 or 13 foot , 3 to 6 oz Carolina cast pro ... pompano/ sea mullet / pup drum rod.

Jmho the 8000 reel is too big if your going to be casting lures. I wouldn't use anything larger than a 4500 penn with 20 or 30# braid.[/QUOTE]



abass105 said:


> I concur with Benji, the 8000 reel is far too large for casting bait. A 4000-4500 size reel is more than adequate for the type of fishing you have described. I hope this helps.





SmoothLures said:


> You need at least 2 setups to do what you want to do. A rod to cast 1 oz lures and also be a drum/shark rod just isn't reasonable.





abass105 said:


> Smooth is right.


Your all so helpful! Thank you. 

Yes, I dead stick 95% of the time and yes, I agree that the 8000 Saragosa is overkill for lure fishing. I'll stick to with my Daiwa BG 3000 and 8' Teramar for casting lures. I'd "simply" like to find a rod that has that "fun, wow factor" when fighting a fish, rather than a broom stick, heavy duty rod that results in a lesser enjoyment. Does that make sense? I just don't want to make the same mistake when purchasing a rod; resulting in "over-kill" when catching smaller fish (which seems all I catch anyway LOL).


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

You Florida boys fish different than we do in the mid Atlantic. My drum rods are rated 8oz to 14oz. I have enough sensitively as I need for sharks and big drum. Wouldn't feel much reeling in a pompano with it. It's all what you want to target and how. If you want something fun... catch croaker on a 4 weight fly rod, or flounder on a brem pole.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Honestly I think you would really like the cast pro 1oz to 4oz 10 foot rod. It's a 2oz rocket launcher, and pretty sensitive with sea mullet.


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Benji said:


> Honestly I think you would really like the cast pro 1oz to 4oz 10 foot rod. It's a 2oz rocket launcher, and pretty sensitive with sea mullet.


I’m thinking heavily on the CCP 11’ 2-6 or the 10’ 1-4. Would my Saragosa be better fit on the 11’? I also keep hearing great things about the Star Stellar and Airwaves Elite in the 10’6” and 11’, as well as the Mojo rods. To many decisions. I suck with decisions. May come down to warranty and which has a better fun factor when fighting a fish. What you’s think?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Not a fan of the mojo. Star paraflex is nice. Air wave is better than the mojo


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

SaltyLocal said:


> I was thinking of going with a 12' rod but the ones I've held felt very stiff and I don't want to lose rod sensitivity.


every pompano we have caught sensitivy wasn't a problem, a good one will really lay a rod down


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Benji said:


> Not a fan of the mojo. Star paraflex is nice. Air wave is better than the mojo


Any knowledge on the Star Stellar lineup?


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

surfchunker said:


> SaltyLocal said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking of going with a 12' rod but the ones I've held felt very stiff and I don't want to lose rod sensitivity.
> ...


Any recommendations on a rod that’ll pair well with a 8k Saragosa and not lose the fun factor when fighting smaller fish?


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

If you want to have fun on small fish ditch the 8k saragossa. It will not pair up with the rods you're trying to use for the purpose you intend it.


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Surfjunkie said:


> If you want to have fun on small fish ditch the 8k saragossa. It will not pair up with the rods you're trying to use for the purpose you intend it.


Would you agree that a 10'6" 1-4oz would be the closest I could get and still enjoy both it and the Saragosa 8k? I don't want to part with the reel yet since its brand new and I got it for $200. I may purchase a smaller bait runner type reel in the future but as of now, I'd like to keep the 8k reel. Maybe once I'm allowed to post/reply on the BST forum section, I'll find such a reel.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

10'6" 1-4 rod ... I would not use anything bigger than a 4000 series reel on it, but if you want to put some giant reel you just happened to "got a good deal on" 

Roll on Brother!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I got my CPS from Tommy. Asked his opinion on the 10’ or 11’ and he recommended 11’. Could be my imagination but I feel the balance is better on the 11’


----------



## SaltyLocal (Apr 29, 2019)

Fish'n Phil said:


> I got my CPS from Tommy. Asked his opinion on the 10’ or 11’ and he recommended 11’. Could be my imagination but I feel the balance is better on the 11’


What reel you putting on the CPS 11'? You throw weight and bait, lures or both?


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I would recommend 4000/4500 size and up depending on the brand. Of course a Daiwa is going to be bigger than a Shimano of the same “size”. Consider diameter of line you intend on using. Maybe Daiwa Emblem surf rod is another option.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Fish'n Phil said:


> I got my CPS from Tommy. Asked his opinion on the 10’ or 11’ and he recommended 11’. Could be my imagination but I feel the balance is better on the 11’


I have the 11' 2 to 6 and it has good sensitvity and casts 2oz to 5oz very well. Mine is a conventional rod. However a 8000 size reel would be too big for it. In general the reel is too big for what you want and won't balance well with the rod you need. unless you are catching 40 inch drum mostly. in which case you need a different rod.
Go ahead and get the correct reel for your rod. 5000 size reel is plenty big. Put 20lb braid (size of 8lb mono) and you will be set.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

The 8k reels are more geared for jigging tuna.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

SaltyLocal said:


> Would you agree that a 10'6" 1-4oz would be the closest I could get and still enjoy both it and the Saragosa 8k? I don't want to part with the reel yet since its brand new and I got it for $200. I may purchase a smaller bait runner type reel in the future but as of now, I'd like to keep the 8k reel. Maybe once I'm allowed to post/reply on the BST forum section, I'll find such a reel.


Not trying to be a smart a## but if you want to keep that 8000 don't waste your money by putting it on a expensive rod that is wrong for it. Sell the 8000 accept a small loss and outfit yourself with the setup people keep trying to tell you is right.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I'm a Stradic guy I have a 6000 on my 11 ft mojo and 5000s on a Tica and Daiwa Emplem 10fts if I wasn't long lining with my 11ft with 50lb braid I'd put the 5 k on that actually a Daiwa saltiest because of its long retrieve ,, but the Stradic is smooth as glass first time one hit my hand all my other reels went into hiding once you Stradic you never go back lol ,

9


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Check out 311pope on youtube. He posts a lot of east coast Fl surf fishing videos on youtube. He uses custom made rods and mentions the maker and how they were constructed.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

9 rock said:


> Well I'm a Stradic guy I have a 6000 on my 11 ft mojo and 5000s on a Tica and Daiwa Emplem 10fts if I wasn't long lining with my 11ft with 50lb braid I'd put the 5 k on that actually a Daiwa saltiest because of its long retrieve ,, but the Stradic is smooth as glass first time one hit my hand all my other reels went into hiding once you Stradic you never go back lol ,
> 
> 9


Amen to Stradics and their smoothness. I use a 2500 salt creek fishing with 10lb Sufix and it handles big rays and over slot reds no problem.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

I have a Airwave 1102 and love the rod. It’s rated 1- 4 1/2 but will throw 6oz all day. It would be a great pompano rod. I have a Daiwa BG 5000 on it spooled with 30# braid.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

The GOM covers a lot of area and it makes sense to visit a few tackle shops prior to making any selection.

Since you do mention that you may not be able to visit shops, I would definitely recommend you keep the price down until you can better identify your needs.

Check out the Battalion surf spinning rods on the "Penn Fishing" website. I believe they will meet your needs at a more affordable price. Click on the more specifications drop down for info on lure weights and rod action. For now, I would limit selections to only rods with Fuji guides as they are a standard.


----------

